# How many dart frogs can I put in a 60 gallon?



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

Leucomealeas(sp?)
Auratus
Tinctorious

Not in the same cage but the same size cage.(three seperate 60 gallon cages)

So how many of each species can be in a 60 gallon? Thanks!


----------



## Frog10 (Oct 18, 2006)

I did the 1 per 5 gallon thing and got 12. I'm not sure how well they would do with that many though.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

What are the dimensions of your 60 gallon aquarium? That will have an impact. I would feel more comfortable putting more frogs in a 55 gallon aquarium (4 ft long) than a 65 gallon aquarium (3 ft long), even though the 55 is technically smaller.

My gut answer...

6-8 leucs
6-8 auratus
trio (2 males, 1 female) of tincs.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I agree with Josh. If you get group of Tinc froglets that turn out to be a 2.2 they should be ok, but if you find adults, only do a 2.1 group.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Depending on the tank dimensions, I could see 6-8 leucs and auratus, and a 2.1 group of tincs. With vivs that size, you should be able to maintain great microfauna levels. Id seed them with as many different isopods as you can, and also consider using water features to give the frogs a chance to raise their own young.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

dimensions are 24 cube inches. I'll be gone for the week so i'll get back to postin.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You may want to review this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... ltispecies as the 1 frog/5 gallon rule breaks down pretty quickly when you start getting into larger tanks... 

A 55 gallon may be longer but it has has a lot more height (which although the frogs will utilize it depending on species they may not utilize it as much)... 


Ed


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I would not put my original numbers in a 24" cube vivarium. I'd stick to 5 of each (leucs/auratus) and a pair (or possibly the reverse trio) of tincs.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Ed is correct. The best way is to use surface area measurements.


----------

